# Hud roof tarp specs



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Can someone please post HUD Roof tarp specs, I am doing my first one as a favor tomorrow. BATF :thumbsup:

Thanks

Basically I need to know how much to overlap tarp over peak, opposite side of tarp.....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Can someone please post HUD Roof tarp specs, I am doing my first one as a favor tomorrow. BATF :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------

